# Cursing Female Navy Captain Booted From Ship.



## Chopstick (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow..she must be a gem.  Makes me wonder how in the world she attained this position in the first place. :uhh:
And could someone tell me what is a Naval Laboratory?

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/artic...-captain-holly-graf-booted-from-ship/19383341

March 4) -- In a blow to the public image of women in senior military positions, a female Navy captain was removed from command of a destroyer after an inspector general investigation found that she verbally and physically assaulted crew members and forced subordinates to walk her dog and entertain at a personal party.

Capt. Holly Graf's tenure in charge of the guided missile cruiser Cowpens included numerous cases of belittling crew members in a manner that apparently shocked even hardened sailors used to foul-mouthed ship behavior, according to investigators. "What are you, f******* stupid?" was apparently a regular Graf refrain.

The report, which substantiated several of the claims made against Graf, brought an end to her time on the ship. The military newspaper Stars & Stripes reported Graf's removal in January for abusive behavior, citing the inspector general report, which had not been publicly released at the time.
A few days ago, however, the Navy released a copy of the report to the Admiralty & Maritime Law blog, and a copy was obtained by Time magazine under the Freedom of Information Act. The Time article, which includes extensive interviews, painted Graf as a modern William Bligh, a reference to the 18th-century British naval captain whose infamously harsh treatment sparked a mutiny on the Bounty.

The question being raised now is how Graf was able to rise through the ranks and stay in command as long as she did. Even before the inspector general report was released, Graf's exploits as captain of the Cowpens proved rich fodder for national security bloggers and blog commenters, who discussed her alleged misdeeds, including an allegation that her ship had plowed into a whale (and that she had tried to prevent pictures being taken of the dead mammal).

"Apparently this is the same Captain Graf who reportedly mowed down a whale on the high seas, and who seriously offended an Australian official during a port call," Susan Katz Keating, a national security reporter, wrote on her personal blog. "Captain Graf also was known for her skills at coffee-cup-hurtling but not seamanship."

Not all of the allegations against Graf could be backed up by the inspector general, however. For example, the report could not substantiate that some of her alleged actions, such as a high-seas drag race between her ship and the USS John McCain, an Arleigh Burke-class destroyer, put her crew in danger. "Multiple witnesses interviewed by the [inspector general] and the commanding officers of both ships all stated that the ships were racing," Pacific Fleet spokesman Cmdr. Jeff David told the New York Post.
But the captain of the McCain apparently defended Graf, saying she halted the race and that neither ship was ever in danger.

According to Time, Graf is now assigned to a naval laboratory.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 4, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> According to Time, Graf is now assigned to a naval laboratory.



Wonder if she is working there, or if she has a big spinning wheel to run in while scientists look at her ;)




Chopstick said:


> Wow..she must be a gem.  Makes me wonder how in the world she attained this position in the first place. :uhh:
> And could someone tell me what is a* Naval Laboratory*?



A place where you study belly buttons?


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 4, 2010)

SOWT said:


> A place where you study belly buttons?


Bet she curses at em.


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2010)

Cursing? You go PC military! While you can obviously go too far, some folks need to dry their tears. Now, drag racing another ship is kind of dumb, walking the dog is a downright asshole move and she should be fired for that alone.

And because someone will ask....my answer would be No, but to each their own.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 4, 2010)

Cursing is one thing but constantly belittling and degrading your subordinates in front of THEIR subordinates is poor leadership.   Here is a leader to President Obama that militarycorruption.com  has generated to complain about her continued service:  http://www.congress.org/congressorg/bio/userletter/?id=3181&letter_id=4537909426

Here are some of the allegations: 
"...But a commander "man-handling" a crew-member, in this case (we are told) by grabbing that person around the throat, is way beyond the pale. It is inexcusable! "

"Capt. Holly Graf has gotten away with plenty since she graduated from the Naval Academy in 1985. The fierce, foul-mouthed martinet - who more than once hurled coffee cups and other objects at underlings who had "displeased" her - was protected for years by indulgent brass hats and superior officers who didn't dare anger the feminists and politicians who demand total "political correctness."

(FROM A CLASSMATE OF HOLLY GRAF - AND LISA NOWAK)

"She (Graf) was an incompetent b...h, whose only concern was for herself. She saw subordinates as either stepping stones or objects to crush. A horrible woman!"

(FROM A FELLOW OFFICER WHO SERVED WITH GRAF AT SEA)

"I knew her when she was an XO on a destroyer. (MCC withholds the name of the ship to protect identity of writer) The news of her relief of command, especially for cruelty and maltreatment, that doesn't surprise me at all. What took them so long? She was mean and sadistic back then, and didn't give one damn about the crew."

(FROM A NAVAL OFFICER, NOW RETIRED)

"Graf was an arrogant, obnoxious brat who knew she could get away with anything. In my 24 years in the Navy, I never met a worse officer than her. The woman was malicious and just "out-of-control." Thank God she won't make admiral now. Her ticket was already punched. The CNO is nuts if he lets her stay in the Navy after this."

Take it for what it's worse, I am sure the truth is somewhere in between the official report and all these gripes.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the drag racing: http://www.militarycorruption.com/

“As matters stand now, a private who loses a rifle suffers far greater consequences than a general who loses a war”  - LtCol Paul Yingling


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow what a bitch.........I can't believe someone did not beat the shit out of her, throwing a coffee cup my way would be worth the UCMJ punishment of beating that bitch down. You want me to walk your dog eh? Pooch would some how jump off the side of the ship after a bird...... Me thinky she would not have made it very far in the Army.....


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck I'd hate to see how they'd react around any one in our Army.  ;)


----------



## Andraste (Mar 5, 2010)

"...she verbally and physically assaulted crew members and forced subordinates to walk her dog and *entertain at a personal party*."

I shudder to think what that means.   :bleh:

(Uh, is that an Adam's Apple in that pic? )


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2010)

She is a disgrace to her uniform and deserves a dishonorable discharge IMO.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh her sister is a Rear Admiral...hmmmm.

http://www.militarycorruption.com/

"Graf's big sister, the more feminine-looking Admiral Robin Graf of the Navy Recruiting Command, is a Cornell grad and much better thought of than "the screamer." But, is the powerful flag officer "pulling strings" to get Holly Graf a Pentagon billet for the next few years? That's open to question, but we'd like to think the good admiral knows her sister needs help, not another "free pass" from castrated male superior officers, frightened to be perceived as "politically-incorrect."


View attachment 11792


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sexy, too...like gorilla-diarrhea. Can you say, "Missing at sea?" "Woman overboard?" She--and I use that term loosely--is lucky to have made it back to port.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 5, 2010)

Chopstick said:


> Oh her sister is a Rear Admiral...hmmmm.
> 
> http://www.militarycorruption.com/
> 
> ...



Feminine-looking vice good looking.  I'd hit the Captain; tell her to bend over so I could walk the dog.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 5, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Feminine-looking vice good looking.  I'd hit the Captain; tell her to bend over so I could walk the dog.


 
Ba dump bump!

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 5, 2010)

http://admiraltymaritimelaw.blogspot.com/2010/03/navy-inspector-generals-report-on-holly.html

Here are some excerpts from the IG report.


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting, there are some pussy comments in there but she is still a disgrace and a shitty leader IMO.

This I thought was funny though... "I thought you flew fucking all-weather aircraft. now fuck me to tears." lol


----------



## Vat_69 (Mar 6, 2010)

about F**king time.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Damn.  I'm not even that bad.  What a cuntwipe.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 6, 2010)

racing_kitty said:


> Damn.  I'm not even that bad.  What a cuntwipe.


 Your rants are appropriate to time and place IMHO.;)


----------



## Scotth (Mar 6, 2010)

I read a Newsweek account of the Captain which was much more specific in detail about her behavior, but I can't find the article anymore

One particular incident that was disturbing was putting the Chief of the Boat in a "Time Out". Making him stand is a side room in front of the crew. The problem wasn't using curse words it was the belittling of her subordinate in front of there subordinates that was the problem.

I think she was an extreme example of a person that Kisses Up and Kicks Down. The Newsweek article said the IG reported that she was almost incredulous by the accusations hurled at her and that she talked about the boat in terms of "group think" and the great atmosphere but when the crew was interviewed there was a completely different story.

Some of the accusations seemed kind of week, like the "crew assault" because of a thrown piece of wadded up paper. But there was also accounts of her throwing non-foam coffee cups at the crew. I just think the interviews were so one sided they didn't have a choice but to remove her.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 6, 2010)

It was a Time article not a Newsweek article I read. Also it wasn't a Chief of the Boat but a Master Chief in a "time-out".



> " She also allegedly put a "well-respected master chief" in "time out" — standing in the ship's key control room doing nothing — "in front of other watch standers of all ranks."
> 
> Read more: http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1969602,00.html?hpt=Sbin#ixzz0hQPnHw1n


 
This is an interesting read of a Navy Chaplains account from a previous boat she commanded that she ran aground and broke a prop on the boat and was abusive there but still got promoted and other commands.
http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1970226,00.html?iid=sphere-inline-sidebar


----------



## LongTabSigO (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahhh...equality...ain't it grand!  This is equal opportunity at its finest!  

Not only do we have a corrupt and abusive female commander but we have the flag-rank female older sister trying to protect/help her sibling.  The only thing that is lacking to make this an EO Wet Dream is a racial minority angle...

So lets turn over attack and missile subs next...i mean...what could possibly go wrong there?  

Five or ten years from now...we'll see this same story...only the characters will be gay (lesbian) lovers....And there will be the predictable howls of outrage from the usual suspects about bias, prejudice, unfairness etc....

As long as we have "equality" and "equal opportunity"...

<facepalm>

/snark


----------



## RetPara (Mar 6, 2010)

This article and earlier articles really paints her as a real wacko.

http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1969602,00.html


----------



## QC (Mar 8, 2010)

racing_kitty said:


> Damn.  I'm not even that bad.  What a cuntwipe.



You've still got it babe. :cool:

My only beef is the Capt. Bligh comparison. He was a great seaman and an ex-govenor of New South Wales.  They're not in the same league so it's apples and oranges.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2010)

Nasty little cunt; they need to retire her ass with minimal (if any) fanfare.  They also need to (but won't) let the corporate world know she is not welcome, that might impact her job prospects.  Corporations might avoid her anyway; she is a litigation risk.


----------



## varsity (Mar 9, 2010)

Officers are appointed their authority to lead.  Not to have God complexes.  Fuck her....


----------



## LongTabSigO (Mar 9, 2010)

My guess is that this was NOT a topic at any speech/event for International Women's Equality Day, during Women's History Month or any other "empowerment" event.  (just sayin'...)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 9, 2010)

With this officers behavior, why does anyone find it necessary to even attach a sex to it at all. This sort of behavior is deplorable no matter what the sex.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder if people who knew her earlier in her career would say "I saw this coming" or if this behaviour is a more recent development.

Usually it's the former.


----------



## pardus (Mar 9, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> I wonder if people who knew her earlier in her career would say "I saw this coming" or if this behaviour is a more recent development.
> 
> Usually it's the former.



From post #5...



> "Capt. Holly Graf has gotten away with plenty since she graduated from the Naval Academy in 1985. The fierce, foul-mouthed martinet - who more than once hurled coffee cups and other objects at underlings who had "displeased" her - was protected for years by indulgent brass hats and superior officers who didn't dare anger the feminists and politicians who demand total "political correctness."
> 
> (FROM A CLASSMATE OF HOLLY GRAF - AND LISA NOWAK)
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> With this officers behavior, why does anyone find it necessary to even attach a sex to it at all. This sort of behavior is deplorable no matter what the sex.


 
Because of the very strong likelihood that she was given a pass because of her plumbing. Women should be outraged this woman was promoted at all.


----------



## pardus (Mar 9, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Because of the very strong likelihood that she was given a pass because of her plumbing. Women should be outraged this woman was promoted at all.


 
Yep.

The Military (can only really speak for the Army but I'm sure the others are the same) are ridiculously PC when it comes to females.

We were threatened with charges of sexual assault if we didn't wear spandex under our PT shorts because a female might see some genitalia while doing flutter kicks etc...


----------



## LongTabSigO (Mar 10, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> With this officers behavior, why does anyone find it necessary to even attach a sex to it at all. This sort of behavior is deplorable no matter what the sex.


 
This is SO MUCH about gender - especially so in a politically correct environment that almost REQUIRES categorization by gender, race, and (soon) sexual orientation.

This will be sorted out when women decide enough is enough.  (I'm not holding my breath - there is too much to gain by the various groups by maintaining this polarization.)


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 10, 2010)

As you all know Im not military but I have to say this woman AND the fact the Navy elevated her to this status pisses ME off.  As said above its about gender for sure.  I would think that women would try to be as good as if not "better" than men and not in "cursing and loathsome behavior 101".  If acting this way makes her think she is as good as or tougher than a man could be she is dead wrong.  She makes herself look like an ass and ruins the potential for any other woman to be promoted to a leadership position.  My Grandma used to say "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar".  I dont think the Captain should be be having tea parties or anything like that..but a kind word and positive attitude goes alot further than her boorish and reckless behavior does.  She is a piss poor manager and should have never ever been given a leadership position.  Thats just the civi chick's two pennies.:2c:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 10, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Because of the very strong likelihood that she was given a pass because of her plumbing. Women should be outraged this woman was promoted at all.


 
That's my point exactly. I am pissed as hell she got as far as she did. This problem shoulda been bud nipped years ago.  If I'm out there to do the same job as anyone else, male or female, I expect to be held to the same criteria. I don't expect "special consideration" because of my indoor plumbing


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> That's my point exactly. I am pissed as hell she got as far as she did. This problem shoulda been bud nipped years ago.  If I'm out there to do the same job as anyone else, male or female, I expect to be held to the same criteria. I don't expect "special consideration" because of my indoor plumbing


 
sigh, if only that were true here in the 'real' world, alas...


----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2010)

HoosierAnnie said:


> That's my point exactly. I am pissed as hell she got as far as she did. This problem shoulda been bud nipped years ago.  If I'm out there to do the same job as anyone else, male or female, I expect to be held to the same criteria. I don't expect "special consideration" because of my indoor plumbing



I agree with that, I just wish everyone else did.

The larger problem here is what was touched upon in an earlier thread, the one about placing women on submarines. The Navy has a track record of giving women a pass with regard to standards. We aren't doing anyone in this country any favors by allowing women into jobs and then accepting performance levels below that of their male counterparts. And so folks don't think I'm bashing just the Navy, I've seen the Army and AF do this too.

As long as women use their WMD to their advantage, as long as guys play into it, as long as we're in fear of not "doing the right thing" then these problems will continue.

Our military exists to defend this nation, it is not a social experiment.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 10, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Our military exists to defend this nation, it is not a social experiment.



I'm waiting for the day when BUD/S and SF and Ranger are open to women.  It's just a matter of time, not if, but when. 

"How hard is it to pull a trigger?"............................it's pretty damn hard when you have to Freefall into open water, subsurface scuba infil with gear, crawl onto beach in the middle of the night, build your hidesite, take recon photos and exfil back into the ocean out to a recovery platform with all the gear you dragged in.


----------

